# What's your latest project?



## Admin (Mar 7, 2017)

Would love to see some photos or details of your latest engine projects.

What's new?


----------



## Chriske (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi,
I have a Stirling helicopter 'on the rails', in fact most of the parts are done, so it should not take very long to finish it.
But another hobby absorbs all of my time this very moment(3D printing).


----------



## mechman48 (Mar 7, 2017)

Have completed a Stuart 'progress' horizontal, now starting on a Stuart S50 stationary engine. see video link for the 'progress'  https://youtu.be/Kna28seJScw ... hopefully the link works.

George.


----------



## mechman48 (Mar 7, 2017)

Also the link for the vertical S10... runs on 3-5 psi so well chuffed with it.

https://youtu.be/pjTwELRUSiU

George


----------



## vederstein (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm making improvements to my boiler by installing a new burner for better combustion.


----------



## golddustpeak (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm working on a "Big Nick" by Bengs-Modelbau.


----------



## blighty (Mar 7, 2017)

just started a 2" Burrell....... well started about 7 years ago, but i just did the fly wheel and nothing since then so it doesn't count


----------



## dnalot (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi

Just about done with the Snow Engine 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25549&page=5

About to begin the Howell V-4

Mark T


----------



## Longboy (Mar 7, 2017)

Logging in my new engine build currently on HMEM.:thumbup:


----------



## tomb29 (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a project coming up that will be a 3/4 inch scale PT boat. It will be modelled after the PT -103. The only mechanical work really being done will be the manufacture of a wet gear box dealing with a 1.2electric motor input to three output shafts with an adjustable ratio on the input


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 7, 2017)

I have many but my main focus is on the Pacifier V4 engine.


----------



## steveastrouk (Mar 7, 2017)

LONG time lurker, delurking. I've fnally started a garden railroad engine, running with live steam on a radio control system. The engine is derived from one called the "Dacre", modified with Walschaerts valve gear (the original had no reverse). Might write a blog with the build in it.


----------



## idahoan (Mar 8, 2017)

Certainly not a new project but I continue to make progress on my Pacific engine and Goulds pump. I haven't been doing a very good job of posting updates.




Here is where I'm at with it today.

DaveSave​


----------



## Chriske (Mar 9, 2017)

Chriske said:


> Hi,
> I have a Stirling helicopter 'on the rails', in fact most of the parts are done, so it should not take very long to finish it.
> But another hobby absorbs all of my time this very moment(3D printing).



This is how it should look like.
I modified the original plans so I could use materials I have at hand.


----------



## JamesDTaylorSTL (Mar 10, 2017)

I finally cosmetically finished my 1:5th scale Harley Evolution engine and am in the process of installing it in a rare Franklin Mint Conissour Edition Harley Heritage Softail diecast which are incredibly detailed and considered to be amoung if not the best Harley diecast ever made. I'm making many improvements to it also such as adding a clutch, working drive train and gear selector, actual working brake calipers and on and on. The engine can be made to run but I'm just installing an electric mitor to drive it, simulate starting with a button on the handlebar, running and reving up using the models throttle. It actually sounds very nice running like this. It will be mounted in a very nice custom decorated, lighted enclosure that will also include a 7" tablet with a video that details all the pieces in the engine on a soinning glass display and its assembly and will include a HDMI dongle that will allow the 1080p videos to be cast to a TV.  I am obviously biased but I believe this just may be the nicest, mist detaile Franklim Mint Harley diecast in the world. So I will be looking for a "discriminating buyer" as they say and will probably contact Harley, Franklin Mint, Harley museums and similar first before putting it up for auction. Although money talks...   
Jim Taylor


----------



## Chriske (Mar 11, 2017)

Holy Moly....! All these engines have a high drooling factor...!!  
They all push my own project to the toy-department ...
Very nice work guys...!:thumbup:


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 11, 2017)

Simply wow  th_wavth_wav
do you have plans for the motor???


----------



## 31ford (Dec 17, 2018)

That is a real work of art.  I truly admire you and the other machinist on here that have so much talent and skill.  I have been trying to learn solidworks for 6 months now to do the exact same build.  I now have a more positive outlook.


----------



## TonyM (Dec 17, 2018)

I am working on  a 1/4 scale Gardner 3F. Still trying to research detail. Presently working on making a scale Bosch magneto. Although a real mag is not possible due to the physical sizes I am working on using spark igniter electronics and coil with an E90 battery all contained in the body I have attached preliminary drawing to give an idea of size


----------



## marvin hedberg (Dec 17, 2018)

1/2 size Sorg engine made by scaling 3 photos with a 1" paint brush on the base.   model = 9" flywheels
the piston is stationary and the cylinder moves


----------



## olympic (Dec 18, 2018)

Side shaft, counter-balanced flywheels, unique moving-cylinder design--this engine has it all! 

And to think you scaled it from a paint brush that I couldn't even see at first, even when I was looking for it!

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## dnalot (Dec 24, 2018)

I have been working on a half scale 1876 Gatling gun on a naval mount (.22LR). It is mostly done now with only the extractors and the clip and clip  mount yet to do. I haven't posted anything on it here as its a bit off subject. All the fine fitting parts are inside where you can't see, so it took a long time to get everything working smoothly.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 24, 2018)

for myself, just finish doing the lexan case for the INDUCTION heater I've build.
pretty useful tool if you want to harden parts without having to take the torch out are
using the big kiln. enjoy the pictures


----------



## stanstocker (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Luc,

I've been looking at induction heating on and off over the last year.  It appears you are running the coil without cooling other than air, while some say you have to have water flowing.  It looks like you are able to heat parts of a reasonable size from your photos.  Any problems or plans to add cooling, or for intermittent use are you happy with the performance as is?  I couldn't see the amp rating on your 24V power supply, do you recall the current rating?  And last question - what is the second board with the heat sink that is mounted vertically near the power switch?  All the oscillator/coil combo kits up to 1500W that I've seen have a single circuit board.

Sorry for all the questions, you're the first person I've seen who can say "I know", rather than the many who can say "I think that..." 

Thanks, Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!
Stan


----------



## CFLBob (Dec 25, 2018)

dnalot said:


> I have been working on a half scale 1876 Gatling gun on a naval mount (.22LR). It is mostly done now with only the extractors and the clip and clip  mount yet to do. I haven't posted anything on it here as its a bit off subject. All the fine fitting parts are inside where you can't see, so it took a long time to get everything working smoothly.
> 
> View attachment 106367



Was that done to commercial plans or did you get drawings and scale them yourself?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 25, 2018)

stanstocker said:


> Hi Luc,
> 
> I've been looking at induction heating on and off over the last year.  It appears you are running the coil without cooling other than air, while some say you have to have water flowing.  It looks like you are able to heat parts of a reasonable size from your photos.  Any problems or plans to add cooling, or for intermittent use are you happy with the performance as is?  I couldn't see the amp rating on your 24V power supply, do you recall the current rating?  And last question - what is the second board with the heat sink that is mounted vertically near the power switch?  All the oscillator/coil combo kits up to 1500W that I've seen have a single circuit board.
> 
> ...


HI Stan,I'm very please with the set up.  the price is quite cheap and it's bulletproof.
the induction heater is 1000 watts from Bangood part number 1089662
the other part you inquired is a boost converter
https://www.gearbest.com/other-accessories/pp_009216617838.html?wid=1433363
power supply is 24 volts 10 amps.
the power supply feeds the booster that feed the induction heater.
with the booster I'm able to drive the induction at 36 volts 20 amps no problem . the piece in the picture is
stainless 416 1 inch diameter 2 inch long I can bring it to cherry red. A 1/4 bolt come to white hot . total price is not $100.00
CAD.
Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!
Luc


----------



## dnalot (Dec 25, 2018)

CFLBob said:


> Was that done to commercial plans or did you get drawings and scale them yourself?


The Action is built to the RG-G plans sold on the internet, with a lot of modifications. Those plans do not look much like the 1876 model so in that area I deviated greatly from the plans.


----------



## dazz (Dec 25, 2018)

The induction heater looks like a very cool project.  I have seen commercial units for many $$$$$ more than you have paid.

I did a quick search on Aliexpress and found this:
NEW AC 200V-250V To DC 48V 50A 2400W Power Supply For ZVS High Frequency Induction Heating Module
Which would match the induction heater unit:
1800W/2500W ZVS Induction Heater Induction Heating Machine PCB Board Module Flyback Driver Heater Cooling Fan Interface+ Coil
So for <$USD200, anyone can now build a 2400W induction heater.

It looks to me like the ZVS module is laid out to allow cooling water to be plumbed to the coil.  Cooling the coil would reduce the coil resistance and increase the induction heating power output.


----------



## CFLBob (Dec 25, 2018)

dnalot said:


> The Action is built to the RG-G plans sold on the internet, with a lot of modifications. Those plans do not look much like the 1876 model so in that area I deviated greatly from the plans.



Ah, thanks.  I've seen the RG-G plans before.  Although it has been a while, I didn't think it looked like what I remembered.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 25, 2018)

dazz said:


> The induction heater looks like a very cool project.  I have seen commercial units for many $$$$$ more than you have paid.
> 
> I did a quick search on Aliexpress and found this:
> NEW AC 200V-250V To DC 48V 50A 2400W Power Supply For ZVS High Frequency Induction Heating Module
> ...


HI,Dazz,
You probably never dealt with Ali..... you would remember the day.#@^%$&^%#&*%(*$^(
Bangood sell the same product with a better, much better service for the same price.
in your comparison, you are using 200v AC twice what I'm using. Remember my induction heater.
HAS TO BE USER'S FRIENDLY! 120 volts is
ZVS induction heater had NO effect with cooling the coil or not. same heating time. only difference the coil is cooler after use.
no chance of burning yourself.
BTW do you have pictures of your Induction Heater assembly?????


----------



## Rocket Man (Dec 26, 2018)

I built this condenser coil to test my pressure cooker to see if it makes enough steam to run my steam engines.  With 1 pint of water in the pressure cooker it takes 5 minutes to boil, it takes 30 minutes for the whole pint of water to boil off, cool & become water again.  Steam is 1800 volumes larger than water, 1800 pints of steam might be enough steam.  If I connect the condenser coil to the steam engine exhaust & build a tiny water pump for the steam engine to pump water back into the pressure cooker boiler it will be a closed system with very little steam lost, engine will run all day on the same 1 pint of water.   I had a lot of copper tubing laying around I kept making this coil larger until fan was not needed for cooling.  40 turns 7" diameter works good.

With pressure cooker connected directly to an engine, my largest 1.5" x 1.5" steam engine runs 50 RPM.  My 1"x1" engine runs about twice as fast.  My 6 cylinder engine is .5" bore .5" stroke it runs about 120 RPM.

Never buy a bottle of this type E&J Brandy this crap is terrible, sweeter than pancake syrup with 40% alcohol.  Gross horrible stuff.  I paid $18 for this crap I am not throwing it in the trash.   It took me about 25 minutes to remove the alcohol the rest of the sugar liquid went in the trash.  I can burn this alcohol in my jet engine, I distilled it twice to get 95% alcohol, 5% water burns good in my engine.  

Is there a why up upload photos here or do photos need to be uploaded in another place and linked here like I did this picture?

https


----------



## olympic (Dec 26, 2018)

Love the pressure cooker! Why, it almost looks like a still....


----------



## stanstocker (Dec 26, 2018)

canadianhorsepower said:


> HI Stan,I'm very please with the set up.  the price is quite cheap and it's bulletproof.
> the induction heater is 1000 watts from Bangood part number 1089662
> the other part you inquired is a boost converter
> <snip>
> Luc



Hi Luc,

Thanks you for the detailed reply.  Heater and power supply were just ordered.  It will be nice to harden small one off cutters without having to heat up a heat treat oven for less than an ounce of A2.

Happy New Year,
Stan


----------



## dazz (Dec 26, 2018)

canadianhorsepower said:


> HI,Dazz,
> You probably never dealt with Ali..... you would remember the day.#@^%$&^%#&*%(*$^(
> Bangood sell the same product with a better, much better service for the same price.
> in your comparison, you are using 200v AC twice what I'm using. Remember my induction heater.
> ...


Hi
I hadn't considered building one until I saw your version.  220VAC is standard where I live.  
I have purchased 100s of items from Aliexpress.  Only a couple of purchases have gone sour.  
The few bad are more than compensated by the very large $$ savings compared to buying locally.

My only point about coil cooling is that it will improve energy transfer to the item being heated by improving the efficiency of the coil.  Reducing temperature will reduce coil resistance which will reduce coil losses.  

Performance could also be improved by using larger diameter copper tube.  At radio frequencies, only the outside surface conducts, so increasing tube diameter will increase conducting surface area.  

Dazz


----------



## MakMov (Jan 16, 2019)

Just coming back to life after a bunch of nonsense. But went through my mini lathe added a quick change post got a boring bar on the way extended mill table and about to order a rotary table with chuck dividing plates and tail stock. Have some ideas brewing


----------

